# عطار



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
يبدو أن لكلمة عطار معنى أعم من بائع العطور
فيعني مثلا بائع الأعشاب الطبية ونحوه
هل هذا صحيح؟​


----------



## cherine

لا أعرف ما إذا كان لفظ "عطار" يُستخدم لبائع العطور في أي دولة عربية حديثًا أو قديمًا، لكنه بالتأكيد يشير إلى بائع الأعشاب الطبية -على الأقل في مصر- منذ وقت بعيد. وكان يُستخدم أيضًا -على حد علمي- للصيدلي.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب، العطّار هو بائع التوابل والأعشاب الطبّية


----------



## Schem

ما ذكر عن مصر والمغرب ينطبق في السعودية كذلك ولم أسمع عن إشارة الكلمة لبائع العطور من قبل


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------

